# Eating before bed



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

I did a search but couldn't find what I was looking for. Just wondering is it a good idea to eat something between evening meal and bedtime? I normally wouldn't eat anything from my evening dinner at 6 till breakfast the next morning but wondering should I be taking something ? I'm trying to do a clean cut. Cutting out as many carbs as I can.

Thanks


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Depending on what time i get in from the gym and prep all my meals for the next day i may have a chicken breast about 40 mins before bed


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Slow release protein like cottage cheese or casein would be preferable.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a shake with milk but wake up all the time hungry and have a scoop off penut butter through the night


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Slow release protein like cottage cheese or casein would be preferable.


How much cottage cheese would you be talking? like a tub of it or a spoonful? heading down to asda now for a few things lol

So im definitely better eating something like cottage cheese or casein before bed than eating nothing to cut?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

A tub of cottage cheese, casein shake, quark..


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have pint of milk just before bed, otherwise I wake up halfway through the night with hunger.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm cutting now and having the majority of my carbs before bed, the reason being i was finding my diet very difficult especially of a night so by moving my carbs to the night time i've got far more focus and can manage my diet pretty well.

I also train fasted first thing in the morning so i treat it as a 'carb backloading' kinda thing, it fuels my workout well and i sleep better so it's win win for me...

Of course i may change this as the fat becomes more stubborn.

Certainly no need to drop carbs before bed, as long as it fits your macros/cals you'll do just fine.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Eggs are good, and cheap


----------



## TilerJack (Mar 29, 2008)

jay101 said:


> I have pint of milk just before bed, otherwise I wake up halfway through the night with hunger.


I'd be cautious if on a cut and having that much milk before bed, that's about 6 teaspoons of sugar 30g


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

anything with fat will be good, some can eat carbs before bed for me i gain to much bad weight using them in my last meal and i prefer Pro/Fat so my last meal is normally around 9-9.30pm and is either chicken and whole eggs or Salmon and eggs...


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Thought I'd try the asda value cheese. 59p for 300g.could be dodgy lol got a tub with pineapples to try to.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Its rank, best of luck...



Jonnyboy20 said:


> Thought I'd try the asda value cheese. 59p for 300g.could be dodgy lol got a tub with pineapples to try to.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

One word........Quark! :thumb: Much nicer than cottage cheese!


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Tried it there. I've tasted worse though I doubt I could eat a pile of it lol


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna have to ask. What's quark?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

cottage cheese on a ryvita sprinkled with garlic and ceyanne pepper


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cottage cheeze mixed in greek yog and whey and a spoon of honey and grated almonds.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

TilerJack said:


> I'd be cautious if on a cut and having that much milk before bed, that's about 6 teaspoons of sugar
> 
> I'm not on a cut just love my warm milk before bed


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jonnyboy20 said:


> Ok I'm gonna have to ask. What's quark?


It comes in a cheese spread container will be near the cottage cheese or Philadelphia.

Similar in taste to cottage cheese , some don't like it but if u like cottage cheese then you ll be ok with it


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jonnyboy20 said:


> Ok I'm gonna have to ask. What's quark?


It comes in a cheese spread container will be near the cottage cheese or Philadelphia.

Similar in taste to cottage cheese , some don't like it but if u like cottage cheese then you ll be ok with it


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

Jonnyboy20 said:


> Ok I'm gonna have to ask. What's quark?


Fat free soft white cheese, made from milk. Contains heaps of protein, and limited carbs. Get it in the cheese aisle in a tub that resembles cottage cheese tub. Asda has the best imo, Bavarian Quark in a round tub, 72p for 250g. Tesco does it in a rectangular pot 85p for 250ml. I much prefer it to cottage cheese. Mixed with pineapple it's awesome, my favorite source of protein tbh.


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

jay101 said:


> It comes in a cheese spread container will be near the cottage cheese or Philadelphia.
> 
> Similar in taste to cottage cheese , some don't like it but if u like cottage cheese then you ll be ok with it


I really should read the thread to the end  Although i don't think it tastes anything like cottage cheese, much more like natural yogurt imo


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I eat my last meal 2 hours before bed

and then a cassien shake with a dollop of peanut butter on a spoon to lick whilst i watch tv 10mins before


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I just eat a


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Quark has got about 10g carbs a tub though.....

Eggs and cheese for me


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Think I might mix a hit of my whey into the cottage cheese tonight. See if that makes it any tastier.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I normally eat a small mixed macro snack... nothing heavy, just a few slices of cold cuts of meat, maybe some olives and a handful of blueberries or something like that... maybe 200kcals total.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Keeks said:


> One word........Quark! :thumb: Much nicer than cottage cheese!


OH MY GOD

tried this for first time last night with cherry bakewell protein...almost cried it was so nice.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

40 gs almonds and a pint of gold top


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have 2 scoops of casein just before i go to bed and another scoop arround 2.30 in the morning


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

Best value casein to go for? bodybuildingwarehouse seems the best value from what I've seen though it's definitely not cheap.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Buy a blender - cottage cheese , milk , peanut butter a a scoop of whey and bam ! Pre bed shake !


----------



## Jonnyboy20 (May 1, 2012)

The cottage cheese mixed with a half scoop of chocolate whey. Winning combination there


----------

